# Fahrenheit in Celsius umwandeln



## XluckylukeX (6. Dez 2006)

Hi,

habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte bestimmte, gegebene Fahrenheit -Werte in Celsius berechnen, was allerdings nicht klappt und zu einem Compile-Fehler führt.

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee? 



```
class Temperature {

public static int fahrenheit2celsius (int fahrenheit) {
	
	int celsius = (int) (5/9.0)*(fahrenheit -32.0);
	
}	
	
public static void main(String[] args) {

		System.out.println("fahrenheit=" + -50 + " celsius=" + fahrenheit2celsius(-50));
		System.out.println("fahrenheit=" + 0 + " celsius=" + fahrenheit2celsius(0));
		System.out.println("fahrenheit=" + 32 + " celsius=" + fahrenheit2celsius(32));
		System.out.println("fahrenheit=" + 213 + " celsius=" + fahrenheit2celsius(213));
		System.out.println("fahrenheit=" + 451 + " celsius=" + fahrenheit2celsius(451));

}
}
```

Danke schon mal!
chris


----------



## WieselAc (6. Dez 2006)

Hilfreich wär ja der Kompilerfehler, aber werds mal selber ausprobieren.


----------



## XluckylukeX (6. Dez 2006)

WieselAc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hilfreich wär ja der Kompilerfehler, aber werds mal selber ausprobieren.


Sorry, der Kompilerfehler lautet: "possible loss of precision"


----------



## WieselAc (6. Dez 2006)

OK, das liegt am casten. Es fehlten ein paar Klammern.

So gehts


```
int celsius = (int) ((5/9.0)*(fahrenheit -32.0));
```
 

es fehler da aber auch der return


```
return celsius;
```


----------



## XluckylukeX (6. Dez 2006)

WieselAc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> OK, das liegt am casten. Es fehlten ein paar Klammern.
> 
> So gehts
> 
> ...



Danke dir, jetzt klappts!


----------

